# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Ermal Meta

## sirena_adria

*Mediat italiane: Ermal Meta, një imazh i bukur për gjithë shqiptarët*

Tashmë për kantautorin shqiptar Ermal Meta, kanë shkruar mjaft gazeta, ato italiane dhe në Shqipëri, por edhe gazetat katolike për arritjen e shkëlqyer dhe si fitues trofesh në festivalin e këngës në Sanremo të këtij viti, ndër më të njohurit në botën e kulturës dhe të artit.

Gazeta “Avvenire” e përditëshmja italiane ka botuar së fundmi një artikull me titull “Prova e Pjekurisë”, shkruar nga gazetarja Angela Calvini. Intervista në “Avvenire” shoqërohet më një foto të madhe të artistit.

Ermal Meta në Festivalin italian “Sanremo” doli fitues i Çmimit të Tretë, i Çmimit të Kritikës dhe i Çmimit “Serata Cover”, duke rikënduar këngën e famshme të Domenico Modugno “Toka ime e hidhur”, me motive arbëreshe.

Ai tregon se ka bërë shumë rrugë për të arritur aty ku është sot, i vlerësuar në mjediset e muzikës dhe ka shkruar tekste për këngëtarë të njohur italianë. Kënga e tij në Sanremo ishte autobiografike, kurajoze kundër dhunës brenda familjes: “Vietato morire”.

Ndërkaq kantautori shpjegon se: “Shkrimi i këngëve lind nga nevoja e brendshme për të hedhur në letër dhe me pas në melodi atë që unë jetoj, por gjithashtu jam frymëzuar edhe në shumë histori që kam lexuar në libra”. 

Biri i dy muzikantëve të orkestrës simfonike të Fierit, ka studiuar piano që nga mosha pesë vjet, duke shkuar në çdo koncert të nënës së tij violiniste. Në moshën 13 vjeçare ai shpërngulet në Itali dhe fillon rrugën në muzikë, deri në karrierën e tij si solist në Sanremo në 2016 dhe 2017, duke spikatur me talentin e tij, – shkruhet në gazetë.

Jehona për artistin shqiptar ka qënë e madhe, duke përfaqësuar kështu diçka nga gjithë emigrantët shqiptarë, duke sfiduar, madje njëra nga gazetat shkruante jo humor dhe ironi që artisti shqiptar “vodhi” çmime në Sanremo. Shqiptarët po arrijnë të marrin atë që meritojnë duke dhënë kështu dhe një imazh të bukur për të shqiptarët dhe Shqipërinë.  / KultPlus.com 

http://www.kultplus.com/?id=6&l=19405

----------

bili99 (23-02-2018),bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## sirena_adria

BRAVO ERMAL ! Suksese te metejshme ne karrieren tende !

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## skender76

Perveçse nje artist i kompletuar, kishte ate qe un vlersoj me shume, thjeshtesine.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017),sirena_adria (21-02-2017)

----------


## sirena_adria

Kur Arti prek thelle shpirtin...... Min 4:44 ..... e mrekullueshme !

----------

bili99 (23-02-2018),bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## sirena_adria

_Nje video e bukur si e presin italianet larg dritave te Sanremos._

----------

bili99 (27-12-2018),bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## sirena_adria

_"Top Show" - Mars 2016_ 




Min. 24:24

----------


## sirena_adria

_" Pa filter " - Qershor 2017_

----------


## sirena_adria

_" Pa Filter " - 2017_

----------


## sirena_adria

http://www.politiko.al/2017/10/ermal...und-ta-votoni/

----------


## sirena_adria

https://telegrafi.com/edhe-ermal-met...rds-fotovideo/

----------


## sirena_adria

ARENA DI VERONA  - BRAVOOO !

----------


## sirena_adria

A do te vijoje suksesi edhe kete vit ? 

https://wiwibloggs.com/2018/01/30/po...xcited/208161/

----------


## sirena_adria

Italianët: Ermal Meta fitues i “Sanremo 2018”

Mbrëmjen e sotme starton edicioni i 68-të i muzikës italianë, “Sanremo 2018”.

Për plot 5 ditë, 20 këngëtarë do të konkurrojnë përballë njëri-tjetrit për  të rrëmbyer vendin e tretë, të dytë dhe sigurisht, vendin e fituesit.
Ndër konkurrentët e këtij viti është edhe kantautori shqiptar, Ermal Meta, i cili sipas mediave italiane është favorit për të fituar këtë vit.
Këtë vit, Meta do të vijë me një bashkëpunim me këngëtarin italian, Fabrizio Moro, të quajtur “Nuk më keni bërë asgjë”.

Sipas bookmaker-ave italianë, kjo këngë mund të jetë dhe fituesja e Festivalit “Sanremo 2018”. “Sanremo 2018” do të prezantohet nga një emër i rëndësishëm i muzikës italiane, nga këngëtari Claudio Baglioni i cili është njëkohësisht dhe Drejtori Artistik i Festivalit, i shoqëruar nga prezantuesja Michele Hunziker e nga aktori Pier Francesko Favino.

Epo, le të kryqëzojmë gishtat! /Blitz.al/

blitz.al/showblitz/rreth-e-rrotull/italianet-ermal-meta-fitues-i-sanremo-2018/


*SUKSESE* *ERMAL !*

----------


## sirena_adria



----------

bili99 (02-06-2018)

----------


## sirena_adria

“Rebelim ndaj terrorizmit!” – Këngëtari shqiptar, sërish pjesë e Sanremos 2018, këtë herë me një bashkëpunim…

Kantautori shqiptar po korr sukses të madh vitet e fundit. Talenti i tij po e shpërblen dhe bëhet fjalë për Ermal Metën, i cili do të marrë pjesë për të tretin vit rradhazi në Festivalin e Sanremos.

Ai ka prezantuar trailerin e këngës në profilin e tij në Facebook; bëhet fjalë për një duet me një këngëtar shumë të njohur italian siç është Fabrizio Moro. Titulli i këngës është “Non mi avete fatto niente” (Nuk më keni bërë asgjë) dhe ka një tematikë mjaft interesante dhe aktuale. Ajo flet për frikën ndaj terrorizmit dhe përcjell disa mesazhe mjaft goditëse.
“Kënga jonë është një rebelim i njerëzimit ndaj frikës së terrorizmit”, – kanë deklaruar dy këngëtarët.

Festivali i Sanremos 2018 do të zhvillohet prej datës 6 deri në 10 shkurt në teatrin “Ariston” dhe do të prezantohet nga një emër i madh i muzikës italiane, këngëtari Claudio Baglioni.

Ermal Meta në vitin 2015 u prezantua në Sanremo në garën e të rinjve me këngën “Odio le favole” (Urrej përrallat) ku u klasifikua në vend të tretë, ndërsa në vitin 2016 garoi në kategorinë “Big” me këngën “Vietato di morire” (E ndaluar të vdesësh), duke fituar çmimin e kritikës “Mia Martini”. /Blitz.al/

http://blitz.al/showblitz/rreth-e-rr...e-bashkepunim/

----------

bili99 (27-12-2018)

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

> Italianët: Ermal Meta fitues i “Sanremo 2018”
> 
> Mbrëmjen e sotme starton edicioni i 68-të i muzikës italianë, “Sanremo 2018”.
> 
> Për plot 5 ditë, 20 këngëtarë do të konkurrojnë përballë njëri-tjetrit për  të rrëmbyer vendin e tretë, të dytë dhe sigurisht, vendin e fituesit.
> Ndër konkurrentët e këtij viti është edhe kantautori shqiptar, Ermal Meta, i cili sipas mediave italiane është favorit për të fituar këtë vit.
> Këtë vit, Meta do të vijë me një bashkëpunim me këngëtarin italian, Fabrizio Moro, të quajtur “Nuk më keni bërë asgjë”.
> 
> Sipas bookmaker-ave italianë, kjo këngë mund të jetë dhe fituesja e Festivalit “Sanremo 2018”. “Sanremo 2018” do të prezantohet nga një emër i rëndësishëm i muzikës italiane, nga këngëtari Claudio Baglioni i cili është njëkohësisht dhe Drejtori Artistik i Festivalit, i shoqëruar nga prezantuesja Michele Hunziker e nga aktori Pier Francesko Favino.
> ...



Dhe ia dolen mbane ! BRAVO Ermal &  Suksese ne Eurovizion !

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

_Nga pezullimi, drejt triumfit. Ermal Meta fiton Sanremon_

Ermal Meta dhe Fabrizio Moro, me këngën e tyre “Non mi avete fatto niente”, janë fituesit e Festivalit të “Sanremo”-s në Itali.

“Non mi avete fatto niente” rrezikoi t’i përjashtonte nga konkurrimi dy kantautorët në bazë të akuzave për plagjiaturë të një kënge të prezantuar në “Sanremo”-n e të rinjve të vitit 2016, nën interpretimin e Ambra Calvanit e Gabriele De Pascalit, por gjatë konferencës për shtyp para medieve, Fabrizio Moro tha se këngën në fjalë e kishte shkruar po ai dhe risjellja e tekstit të saj nëpërmjet produksionit të sivjetshëm ishte një rikthim i vlerave që nuk duhet të harrohen.

Pas vlerësimeve të bëra, edhe “Rai” doli në përfundimin se kënga mund të vazhdonte garën, nga e cila dy artistët dolën triumfues. Ndërkohë që në vendin e dytë u pozicionua grupi “Lo stato Socciale” dhe në të tretin këngëtarja “Analisa”.

Kënga është një himn kundër terrorizmit dhe në tekstin e saj përfshihen shumë raste të ndodhura në të shkuarën, por që lajtmotiv mbetet vargu “nuk më keni bërë asgjë”, që përbën edhe titullin e saj.
Tanime është publikuar edhe videoklipi i këngës, që ilustron në imazhe qytetet e rrënuara nga bombardimet, homazhet e njerëzve në vendngjarje dhe fëmijët e vegjël, si simbol i mosmposhtjes. /TopChannel/

http://fax.al/read/news/14351519/172...fiton-sanremon

----------


## sirena_adria

http://fax.al/read/news/14351519/172...-vetem-lumturi

----------

